# The takeover



## Whatsaroid? (Jul 26, 2011)

*Intro*

*This log will be to document my progress while using Anabeta, Erase, Titanium XL, Division 1, Formula X and Osteo-Sport for 30 days. I have taken this week off from supplements (Excluding the one sample of Maniac PL I tried and enjoyed) in hopes of my body being clean and ready to start the log with new supplements. To add I stopped taking protein powder a month ago so instead I eat lots of eggs to replace the powder. All products will be ran at four pills each per day for thirty days consecutively. I hope to start around the second week of August, I'm delayed by Formula X not being at Nutra yet and Nutra takes about a week to reach me. This log will be posted on the majority of boards I'm on, so feel free to follow along here or on the other boards.*

*Lagging body parts*
*Shoulders
Arms
Legs*

*Diet*
*Will consist of a lot of steak, eggs, fish and vegetables. I will document my food intake either writing it down or with pictures so if anyone wants to achieve the goals I'm planning they have the option of using my method in dieting.*

*Blood work*
*I am planning to have bloods taken but I'm not sure if I will do it before starting since I have a lot on my agenda already but this will be a priority. Considering I ran one and half bottles of Androhard I don't expect to be to bad off.*


*I will be following these workouts as they fit my goals.*

*StrongLifts 5x5 Workout A
Squat 5x5
Bench Press 5x5
Barbell Rows 5x5

StrongLifts 5x5 Workout B
Squat 5x5
Overhead Press 5x5
Deadlift 1x5*

*
Goals and Expectations*
*I would like to go for the world record for consecutive muscle ups and increase all of my main lifts. Realistically my goals may not be possible to meet but I believe in setting high goals and trying to reach as high as possible. So as you can see below I set pretty high goals and I plan to reach them!*

*Increase Deadlift to 600+ Currently just shy of 500
Increase Smith Bench to 400+ Currently around 375
Increase Smith incline to 400+ Currently around 375
Increase Squat to 430+ Currently around 405*

*PS. The intro will be updated with starting pictures taken by my wife after I have all the supplements in as well as measurements. I will update the log with all that I'm doing now till the start of the log officially.*


----------



## JudgementDay (Jul 26, 2011)

Subbed!


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jul 26, 2011)

reserved


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jul 27, 2011)

*Last night workout*

30 mins elliptical on 10 resistance
30 wide grip pull ups consecutively (PR) before this it was 20
50 push ups
10 mins HIIT treadmill
5 Muscle ups in a row
Weighted abs 5 sets 15 reps 200 pounds.

Note: I do these type of workouts on cardio days, I feel adding a little weight training really pushes my metabolism and I sweat a lot more.

*This morning*
HIIT Sprints

*Breakfast*
10 scrambled eggs with this Asian hot sauce
1 gallon Gatorade mixed with bulk Bcaa (only supplement I'm on right now till log starts officially.)

*Agenda for today*

Clean my house, clean my garden then take my wife and sisters out for lunch and to the spa. After all that is done I will try for another cardio session.

Ohh and BTW current weight is 200 pounds, I would like to be around 190 before this starts officially


----------



## x~factor (Jul 27, 2011)

This is gonna be good...


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jul 27, 2011)

*Today's PM workout*
Dead lift 1x5 500 (PR) before it was 495 
Power Clean Press 5x5 135
Squat 5x5 with 135 (was feeling light headed so I stayed light tonight)
Overhead Press 5x5 135
Elliptical 20 mins + 20 consecutive pull ups + 20 mins + 5 muscle ups + 17 mins

Tonight I went in wanting to relieve some stress so I did that with deads and cleans but doing this I was to light headed to go heavy on other lifts.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 28, 2011)

first off, congratulations on newly being married!  It's a great institution, been part of it for 10 years.

I'll be following along.....  

I like how you mix cardio and some weight training/plyometrics on cardio days.


----------



## JudgementDay (Jul 29, 2011)

Agreed^ Love the training!

Sick workouts.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jul 29, 2011)

*Noon workout*
60 minutes Elliptical
50 Leg lifts two sets 25

First gallon, Gatorade with bulk Bcaa
*Breakfast*
10 eggs
*Lunch*
Pork steak with peppers, chillies and veggies from my garden
Second Gallon RecoverPro
*Snack*
10 eggs mixed with Gatorade and bulk Bcaa
*Dinner*
Chicken with veggies

*Notes*
Busy day getting everything ready to leave for the trade show in Vegas, I'm going to try and pig out everyday, swim and hit the MGM gym as hard as I can while I'm away. The food, drinks and activities are all paid for by the company I work for so it should be fantastic.


----------



## solo_builder (Jul 29, 2011)

Reading ... learning
thanks for sharing this


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Aug 3, 2011)

*Gym time*
Muscle ups 5 reps 2 sets
Deadlift warm up 2 plats 10 reps, 4 plats 5 reps, 6 plats 5 reps, 8 plats 5 reps 3 sets
Power Clean Press Squats 2 plats 10 reps 2 sets

Finally back from Cosmoprof in Vegas, after the drive home I played a few basketball games then hit the gym. I was not able to hit the gym while working in Vegas but I looked great no bloat and energy was great. If it maters Club Taboo in MGM Grand was Amazing every night and Studio 54 sucked haha.

Tried Sweat Tea Lit-up today at two scoops and felt it was to strong of a sweet taste, after finishing half and refilling it was fantastic. I gave away some samples at the gym tonight and its nice to see peoples face light up from samples.


----------



## JudgementDay (Aug 4, 2011)

Everyone loves samples


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Aug 8, 2011)

*Log Update*
I've been to the gym here and there since my list post but only for cardio since my time was limited and since I do not have all the supplements for this log to start I decided not to post updates more then once or twice a week. I'm still waiting for nutra to get Formula X after that gets to my house this log will pick up tempo. My plan is to drop 5 more pounds before I get the log running in full swing so my primary goal with dieting is still in full swing.

*Today's Workout*
Power Cleans Warm up
Deads
I hit 495 easy then went for 505 and failed just above the knee. I think I should have thrust my hips in and I would have gotten it up but I had no energy before I even got to the gym with only 4 hours sleep everyday the past week.
Good mornings
Rows
Pull ups
Dips

*Gym notes*
This lady wouldn't stop commenting on how nice my muscles looked, and asking if I took steroids and if she could touch me. Now I will say she was smoking hot older Latina and I was on my best behavior since I knew my wife was listening and looking from across the gym lol.

Wife lost a few pounds, she wears those really small skin tight shorts now and it was amusing watching guys look at her then see their face when they see what I'm lifting while dripping sweat and that I'm staring at them upset lol. Anyway over the weekend I worked 40 hours in three days not counting the hours I work for my business so I was busy and very tired so I'm surprised I managed to do what I did today.


----------



## JudgementDay (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn hell of a great job for working non stop the past few days.

aha I was about to say you gotta hit it.....until I read but the wife was watching me across the gym LOL. My wife would have FREAKED!!! lol.


----------



## JudgementDay (Sep 6, 2011)

Hows them Dips goin?


----------

